# [SOLVED] changing my monitor



## confused Bonnie (May 14, 2008)

I had a Crt monitor and want to upgrade to a flat screen wide screen monitor. When I hooked it up everything on the screen is stretched to look wider. I have the resolution set to be higher bit the pictures and icons all look wider. How can I get everything to be in proportion to itself? Please help:upset:

Confused Bonnie


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: changing my monitor*

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

What brand/model is the monitor?

For example - if it's a 22" screen, try setting the resolution to 1680x1050.


----------



## confused Bonnie (May 14, 2008)

*Re: changing my monitor*

The brand of monitor is a Westinghouse LCD monitor. Model number is L1975NW. It is a 19" screen. I have the resolution set at 1280X960.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: changing my monitor*

Try 1440x900.


----------



## confused Bonnie (May 14, 2008)

*Re: changing my monitor*

In the display properties it does not let me put the resolution that high. I tried updating the display driver but when I look for the westinghouse monitor it does not show that in the list of compatible monitors. How do I know which one to choose to work with my computer. I have a Compaq Presario model number 5008US computer.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: changing my monitor*

You need to install an updated driver for the video card.
What video card do you have?

If you don't know:
Download the "*TSFdemo1*" file, unpack and run it.

In "Tech Support Forum Hardware Reader" >> click "Copy to clipboard" >> paste the info in your next post.


----------



## confused Bonnie (May 14, 2008)

*Re: changing my monitor*

The video card that I have is an Intel 82810E Graphics Controller. I think I already updated the driver but I will try it again. I get my drivers from Driverguide.com.

confused Bonnie


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: changing my monitor*

when going from a crt you usually have to drop the refresh rate to 60mhz
http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/IntelR_82810E_Graphics_Controller/4-180312-1.html
you may need to install a video card to obtain the resolution you want i doubt the onboard chip which is vintage supports it


----------



## confused Bonnie (May 14, 2008)

*Re: changing my monitor*

My video card that I have is an Intel 82810E Graphics Controller. I updated the driver to an 815 graphics controller. I still cannot change the resolution to 1440 X 900. Also my monitor is not listed as one of the monitors to choose. Right now it is using a plug and play monitor. I think I will have to buy a new video card that is compaible with this monitor. Any suggestions of what video card will work with my computer. Here are the specs of my computer. Compaq Presario 5008US with a celeron processor, 40GB hard drive, intel 815 Graphics controller.

I hope someone has an answer for my problem with out buying a new computer.

confused Bonnie


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: changing my monitor*

The onboard graphics your computer has doesn't support widescreen or resolutions higher than 1280x1024.

You need a PCI video card - something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130289
More: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048+1069609642

Installation instructions: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...7111&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=tr&product=92919&lang=tr


----------



## confused Bonnie (May 14, 2008)

*Re: changing my monitor*

Thank you for the advice. I think when I buy a new video card I may have to buy a larger power supply and maybe add some more RAM. With all that it may cost me around $300.00 and if I am going to spend that much on this old computer I might as well buy a new one. Thanks for all your help and advice.:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: changing my monitor*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

